# IDENTIFICAÇÃO DE ESPÉCIES > Corais Duros > Acropora >  Acropora efflorescens

## Pedro Azevedo

_Acropora efflorecens_


*Nome latin:* Acropora efflorescens
*Crescimento:* lento, em mesa
*Grau de dificuldade:* medio / dificil
*Luz:* médio
*Corrente:* Forte
*Reprodução:* fragmentação

----------


## Diogo Lopes

e mais uma...



Abraço,
Diogo

----------


## Julio Macieira



----------


## João Paulo Matias

Nome latin: Acropora efflorescens
Crescimento: lento, em mesa
Grau de dificuldade: medio / dificil
Luz: medio
Corrente: Forte
Reprodução: fragmentação

----------

